# Starting to build a high-end "gaming/editing" Tower - *Help!*



## Sabaku_no_Maiku (May 19, 2014)

Hiya guys, I lived with computers, _vfxs, video editing and  gaming_, and now I'm going to build my First hand-made tower, because *I really need a performance and "stability" boost.*

I'm really a hardware newbie sadly, so I really, Really will be grateful for any help. This is basically what I'll need this machine to do:


High-End "maximized" gaming
Adobe Suite working, maybe even Nuke.

Live gameplay recording / streaming

So... Nothing really softcore, to make my light wallet happy. Just by myself I was thinking about _32 GB of Ram_ (I'm pretty scared those are a must?) and a _GeForce 780ti. _Are those a good idea? I think it would be much better to avoid Quadros since a lot of the work will be done with games, after all.

If you are so kind to give me some of your time, I'd like to hear from you some examples of setups you'd think are the BEST. I'm all but rich so even if I'd not like to give you budgets for now, I'm asking to actually for as much as I want to sacrifice for it to not go over 2500$, 3000$ at "headachace MAX".

In the end, *Thank you*.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 19, 2014)

$2500 you can have what I have, minus the 1600p monitor- http://pcpartpicker.com/p/3L4jH


----------



## RCoon (May 19, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> $2500 you can have what I have, minus the 1600p monitor- http://pcpartpicker.com/p/3L4jH



Missing an SSD! Hybrid drives are "meh", opt for SSD and HDD.
Perhaps a less expensive case to cater for an SSD?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 19, 2014)

Have you had a SSHD? I'm happy enough with my SSHD that I just sold a 256gb SSD. It not as fast as a SSD, but it's fast enough. Personally, I prefer to use the extra $500 on something like this instead of a SSD. http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/produ...d_XW476A8_ABA_ZR2740W_27inch_LED_Backlit.html


----------



## RCoon (May 19, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Have you had a SSHD? I'm happy enough with my SSHD that I just sold a 256gb SSD. It not as fast as a SSD, but it's fast enough. Personally, I prefer to use the extra $500 on something like this instead of a SSD. http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/828572-REG/HP_Hewlett_Packard_XW476A8_ABA_ZR2740W_27inch_LED_Backlit.html



They are faster than normal HDD's, the issue is they have to "learn" before you see the speed. I prefer to put what I want on the SSD portion rather than let some "intelligent" firmware tell me what should be on there and what shouldn't.

WD have an SSHD that has separated the SSD and HDD portion of its SSHD into separate partitions, so you can install where you like, but still only have 1 physical drive.

For me personally, it's not a worthwhile tradeoff, I'll prefer dedicated SSD and HDD drives. However OP might have a different opinion and think the SSHD is the Bee's Bollocks.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 19, 2014)

Well I wouldn't exactly call the SSHD the "Bee's Bollocks". Just personally, I would be happier spending on that 1440p monitor I linked in my previous post over getting a SSD. Aside from boot times and map/level/program loading times, SSD's don't help much else.


----------



## RCoon (May 19, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> SSD's don't help much else



But pretty numbers!

I'd also warrant a 1440p monitor might be a better use of monies, and look far shinier.


----------



## Sabaku_no_Maiku (May 19, 2014)

Still really interested in ANY discussion guys. ;] The first setup is interesting, but I really like to hear more.


----------



## Vario (May 19, 2014)

How about this:
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/3MYMC

(you pick os and dvd burner if needed, can change case or case color, ex: white, or a different color cpu cooler, I picked the black for cooler and case because the price was good and its an inoffensive color)


----------



## Potatoking (May 19, 2014)

Two questions:
Do you need 6 cores?
Are you gonna OC your cpu?

I am thinking that 4790 + dual gtx780 might fit in the budget

something like this?
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/3MZux


----------



## LaytonJnr (May 19, 2014)

Potatoking said:


> Two questions:
> Do you need 6 cores?
> Are you gonna OC your cpu?
> 
> ...



Then plus cost of case, cost of a good 80+ Gold Modular 850W/1050W power supply. Optical drive and OS if needed also.

Layton


----------



## Vario (May 19, 2014)

Potatoking said:


> Two questions:
> Do you need 6 cores?
> Are you gonna OC your cpu?
> 
> ...


Could even go with 16 gb ram and drop price another $100 with same performance really.

Makes the most sense for OP to go with Z97 in my opinion.

edit: you need cpu cooler too


----------



## Potatoking (May 19, 2014)

Vario said:


> Could even go with 16 gb ram and drop price another $100 with same performance really.


Sure 2x8GB now and another if needed


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 19, 2014)

For the budget why not 4930k, asus x79, 780/780ti, 16gb 4x4gb 2133mhz, etc.?


----------



## Vario (May 19, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> For the budget why not 4930k, asus x79, 780/780ti, 16gb 4x4gb 2133mhz, etc.?


@MxPhenom 216 please see barbaric's first post lol


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 19, 2014)

Vario said:


> @MxPhenom 216 please see barbaric's first post lol



Ill be on my laptop in a bit to propose a build. Theres much better 4930k build options than that.


----------



## Devon68 (May 19, 2014)

Just my 2 cents:
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/3N1p8


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 19, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Ill be on my laptop in a bit to propose a build. Theres much better 4930k build options than that.



I'm sorry, but I didn't buy everything at one time, and did get the CPU, RAM, and MB from TPU's WCG team. But I agree, there are better options- http://pcpartpicker.com/p/3N2jZ


----------



## Vario (May 19, 2014)

I don't know if you guys should push x79, maybe z97 is the way to go for this guy.  Does he really need a 6 core as opposed to an i7 4770/4790k?  Z97 is way more current.  Devils canyon soon too.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 19, 2014)

Vario said:


> I don't know if you guys should push x79, maybe z97 is the way to go for this guy.  Does he really need a 6 core as opposed to an i7 4770/4790k?  Z97 is way more current.  Devils canyon soon too.



Its just an option. I do wish that with Ivy bridge E, Intel also released X89 which had more current features like z87. More SATA on the Intel Chipset, USB 3.0, etc.

$2500-$3000 is a huge budget for a z97 build.

He can either do a z97 build, or an x79. Just give him more options, either go for the extreme high end route (x79/4930k) or mainstream high end route (z97/4770/4790)


----------



## M0rt (May 20, 2014)

OP, do you have a display, or will you be purchasing a new one?

For 1080p, a nice 780 or 290, and for 1440p, a 780 Ti or 290X will do the trick. I'm partial to Nvidia, but availability and price may make an AMD GPU the better option depending on where you are in the world and the retailer(s) you can choose. Do you have any retailer limitations? Perhaps Shadow Play will prove useful?

I agree with Vario and suspect that the additional PCIe lanes and CPU cores of X79 will offer you minimal benefit for the extra expense.

Do you intend to overclock your CPU, GPU, and/or RAM?

With a single GPU, all you will likely need (Devil's Canyon is still a ?) is a proper 550w PSU, and at most, 650w with an overclocked R9 and X79.

Case wise, take a look at the Phanteks Enthoo Pro, but the subjectivity of aesthetics cannot be overstated. Do you have any spacial limitations or size preference?

For RAM, grab a (2 x 8GB) 2133 low latency - voltage kit and you can add another set later if necessary.

The Samsung EVO seems to be the bang for the buck SSD titleholder at the moment and a 2TB HDD for variable use should be sufficient, but the amount of video editing you expect to do should determine your storage choices. How would you quantify/characterize your workload?

Help us narrow the parameters so we all can argue/debate more effectively.


----------



## Shambles1980 (May 20, 2014)

if i was spending $3k id probably do something like this to start it.
But after a while of sitting at the pc looking at my options "probably a week or so. i would have changed everything twice and back again and changed them some more.
so honestly dont know lol..
but here is what i plonked out
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/3NxGJ


----------



## Sabaku_no_Maiku (May 20, 2014)

Potatoking said:


> Two questions:
> Do you need 6 cores?
> Are you gonna OC your cpu?
> 
> ...



I'm not going to overclock my CPU, but I'd like to have a really, Really good cooler (argument about I'm quite ignorant on) since I live in quite a hot place and I'll do MASSIVE editing and RENDERING, other than Playing while recording!



MxPhenom 216 said:


> Its just an option. I do wish that with Ivy bridge E, Intel also released X89 which had more current features like z87. More SATA on the Intel Chipset, USB 3.0, etc.
> 
> $2500-$3000 is a huge budget for a z97 build.
> 
> He can either do a z97 build, or an x79. Just give him more options, either go for the extreme high end route (x79/4930k) or mainstream high end route (z97/4770/4790)



Yeah, I'd love to have more options, I'm also going to buy a monitor, but I'll think about it once I decided (thanks to you all) what route will be "the one".


----------



## Shambles1980 (May 20, 2014)

if your doing a lot of video editing and rendering then maybe nvidia is a better choice?


----------



## Sabaku_no_Maiku (May 20, 2014)

M0rt said:


> OP, do you have a display, or will you be purchasing a new one?
> 
> For 1080p, a nice 780 or 290, and for 1440p, a 780 Ti or 290X will do the trick. I'm partial to Nvidia, but availability and price may make an AMD GPU the better option depending on where you are in the world and the retailer(s) you can choose. Do you have any retailer limitations? Perhaps Shadow Play will prove useful?
> 
> ...



Sorry for the double post, guys. Here is all the info I can give you from what you asked and, first of all. *THANK YOU.* I won't be able to do such an expense for maybe 4-5 years so this help is really a mine of gold, for me.

I do NOT need, after all, any resolution higher than 1080p, but surely not less. I live in Italy so I'm probably going with Amazon.it, and I'm also partial with Nvidia thanks to CUDA, since as I said I'll do A LOT of rendering and hard-cpu/gpu work. The main purpose being recording in live gaming.

I do not intend to overclock my machine, since I do not own -still- the expertise to do so, but I'd really like to have GOOD pieces for the RAM since I think I'm going to make use of those. A "a (2 x 8GB) 2133 low latency" seems really fine to me.

I will mainly work with External HDDs, I won't edit ever on a SSD since I would DESTROY IT, probably. The PC will actually be working almost everyday and.. Sometimes ALL, day.

Thanks again! I'm really also curious about what build you were thinking:



MxPhenom 216 said:


> Its just an option. I do wish that with Ivy bridge E, Intel also released X89 which had more current features like z87. More SATA on the Intel Chipset, USB 3.0, etc.
> 
> $2500-$3000 is a huge budget for a z97 build.
> 
> He can either do a z97 build, or an x79. Just give him more options, either go for the extreme high end route (x79/4930k) or mainstream high end route (z97/4770/4790)


----------



## Potatoking (May 20, 2014)

I think you need to decide base hardware first and worry about case, PSU... later. 4790/z97/780ti would work for you great. Also, wouldn't it be good idea to get raid0 since it provides good sequential speeds? - that's what you want for video editing right?


----------



## n0tiert (May 20, 2014)

i´d suggest this:

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/3NMeK

hope ya like it 

running the ForceGT´s ssd´s in raid0.....

PS: Monitor is something which cannot be add to rig calculation hehehe


----------



## Toothless (May 21, 2014)

Here is my two cents. You pick the OS/DVD drive.


----------



## M0rt (May 21, 2014)

I agree with Potatoking, go with the 4790 for your CPU.

I think Nvidia's ShadowPlay may prove to be a very useful in-game recording feature and you're a CUDA fan, so we can take AMD off the table. That leaves either the 780 or 780Ti. At 1080p, the Ti is overkill and the price v. performance (especially non-overclocked performance) isn't justified, so I'd advise an incremental approach with a 780 that you can sell and replace in a year or so with a mid to high-end Maxwell once the tech is mature and prices stabilize. But, if you don't want to deal with the hassle of flipping the 780, go with the Ti and call it a day.

With a 4790, 780Ti, and everything else, your gaming load will be roughly 330 - 400w depending on the card and the game, so I'd grab either the Seasonic G 550 or the Corsair RM 550. *Do not try to save money on a PSU* and don't listen to meatheads who tell you that you need more wattage for a single Nvidia GPU.

Any $150-250 USD Z97 motherboard will suit your needs perfectly, so take your pick, but...

*Most importantly*, I really think you should make some inquiries about which companies have a well-oiled Italian (ah, stereotypes) RMA process and let that heavily influence your GPU and motherboard purchases.

The Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO is always a CPU cooling crowdpleaser, but someone else will have to chime in about any RAM clearance issues that may exist. The other option is a 120mm AIO and the Corsair H60 is a good choice. You're not pumping high voltages to stabilize overclocks, so heat should not be a problem either way with any remotely decent case.

We've sorted the RAM, the case is in the eye of the beholder, so on to storage.

You will appreciate a Samsung EVO SSD for the quick boot and program/game load times. Let the size of the programs you use and how frequently you want to have to move games off it determine the capacity.

A single HDD, 2 drives in RAID 1, and with or without an external backup are your basic options for the video intensive part of the equation. I'd use WD Black or RE 2TB drives(s) in RAID 1 along with a backup, but I'm a paranoid lunatic.
Don't know what else to tell ya; enjoy your new toy.


----------



## RCoon (May 21, 2014)

M0rt said:


> I think Nvidia's ShadowPlay may prove to be a very useful in-game recording feature and you're a CUDA fan, so we can take AMD off the table.



For what it's worth I stream on a daily basis to Twitch, using NVidia's shadowplay on my GTX 780. It seems to handle the load quite nicely, I've not noticed any slowdown in my games, and it does pretty good and streaming my 1440p footage. That being said, you need a decent upload speed for the highest quality setting.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 21, 2014)

I still feel I have the best build here for the money, whether the OP is going to OC or not(seriously OP, OC'ing the 4930k to 4GHz is extremely easy). 4930k cpu, 16gb RAM, GTX 780 sli, and a 1440p monitor that is not a cheap Asian brand for $3k (under $3k if the OP drops the SSD)- http://pcpartpicker.com/p/3N2jZ

As since the OP said they are in Italy, same build in Euro E-tailers for £1615.60- http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/3NGep


----------



## Potatoking (May 21, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I still feel I have the best build here for the money, whether the OP is going to OC or not(seriously OP, OC'ing the 4930k to 4GHz is extremely easy). 4930k cpu, 16gb RAM, GTX 780 sli, and a 1440p monitor that is not a cheap Asian brand for $3k (under $3k if the OP drops the SSD)- http://pcpartpicker.com/p/3N2jZ
> 
> As since the OP said they are in Italy, same build in Euro E-tailers for £1615.60- http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/3NGep


 I am sorry but 3k rig without ssd is a bad idea.
hybrid works decently but nowhere near real ssd + I hate hdd seek noise. Price is not that great either 2tb sshd is almost the same as cheap 120 gig ssd + 2tb drive.


----------



## Vario (May 21, 2014)

4790k, z97 mobo of your choice, samsung 840 ssd, 780 sli, gskill 2400 ram, a couple western digital black drives, 800w or more 80+ gold power supply from seasonic/superflower

I am kinda thinking that given the price premium the 780 ti has over the 780, maybe 780 sli is the way to go, its a bit more $ but its a lot more power.


----------



## M0rt (May 21, 2014)

The SSD is also practical because its speed can potentially minimize the need to edit out game load screens.

While I agree that X79 is the way to go with SLI, I don't think the OP's needs warrant burning through the whole $3k on it and I fear the outdated storage connectivity of the chipset may come back to bite him

Plus, it's roughly $750 more than a 4790/780 setup, $550 more than a 4790/780Ti, and I just don't see the value considering I get the sense that he doesn't want to be bothered with overclocking and will be gaming at 1080p. At 1440p, the latter setup will sort him out just fine too.


----------



## GhostRyder (May 21, 2014)

I personally agree with M0rt and Vario, you really do not need the Ivy-Bridge E platform (X79) unless you really want to make use out of those extra threads (Which editing might help, but it would add alot to your budget).  Especially since the new devils canyon will have just about as good (Maybe better but im still waiting to see) on overclocking so it will be just as good in the long run.

You would be happy spending the money on the 4790k thats coming out and grabbing some great other parts to surround it.  But here are my two sets of recommendations, I also like to point out Adobe in this day an age is leaning towards AMD GPU accesleration especially in Premiere, so heres my set of ideas:

This one is a bit over budget, but it will be the most powerful and uses an Ivy-Bridge E platform 6 core along with 2 R9 290X cards.
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/3Og65

Second choice
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/3OgfI
This one has the normal gamer series CPU (I put a place holder 4770k, but just swap it with a 4790k when it comes out) and swapped the ram to make the budget a little more appealing.  This one is below your budget by enough to add a very nice monitor, but you will lose the extra threads.

Both would satisfy your needs immensely and in my book (Since I do alot of Adobe Premiere Pro work at home with R9 290X cards) be a great render machine and gaming machine especially at high resolutions.


----------



## Sabaku_no_Maiku (May 22, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> I personally agree with M0rt and Vario, you really do not need the Ivy-Bridge E platform (X79) unless you really want to make use out of those extra threads (Which editing might help, but it would add alot to your budget).  Especially since the new devils canyon will have just about as good (Maybe better but im still waiting to see) on overclocking so it will be just as good in the long run.
> 
> You would be happy spending the money on the 4790k thats coming out and grabbing some great other parts to surround it.  But here are my two sets of recommendations, I also like to point out Adobe in this day an age is leaning towards AMD GPU accesleration especially in Premiere, so heres my set of ideas:
> 
> ...



*To ALL of you, thank you. *Your advices, thoughts and opinions are being REALLY useful to me, and I'd really like to go torwards your _first choice_. The problem is.. It is quite a LOT out of budget, especially since I should also buy a monitor. Just saying, what would happen if I do not go for a SLI/Crossfire so buying only ONE GPU? Would that make the build suffer? Would I be able _later on_ to buy the second one?


----------



## Sabaku_no_Maiku (May 22, 2014)

Ok guys, I read throughout all your comments, and I came up with this:

http://www.amazon.it/registry/wishlist/3KX5SECVD2EOI

I'd like, if POSSIBLE, to buy EVERYTHING from Amazon.it, and I couldn't find the SeaSonic X Series 1050W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply, is there any good and valuable substitute?

Is there anything I should be aware of going with the Nvidia instead of the 290X? Or the Crossfire? What am I missing? 

I'm also, 99.9%, going with W7, not W8. Thank you for all your support up until now! Looking forward to ending these questions of mine asap.


----------



## LaytonJnr (May 22, 2014)

Sabaku_no_Maiku said:


> I'd like, if POSSIBLE, to buy EVERYTHING from Amazon.it, and I couldn't find the SeaSonic X Series 1050W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply, is there any good and valuable substitute?



I think your system would be fine with a 850W PSU - try and look for the Corsair RM850, Corsair AX860i, or the XFX Pro 850W Gold. If you feel the real need for at least 1000W, then get the RM1000. Will look for Amazon.it links when I can.

EDIT: links have now been added.

Layton


----------



## GhostRyder (May 22, 2014)

Sabaku_no_Maiku said:


> *To ALL of you, thank you. *Your advices, thoughts and opinions are being REALLY useful to me, and I'd really like to go torwards your _first choice_. The problem is.. It is quite a LOT out of budget, especially since I should also buy a monitor. Just saying, what would happen if I do not go for a SLI/Crossfire so buying only ONE GPU? Would that make the build suffer? Would I be able _later on_ to buy the second one?


Well you would be just fine either way up to 1600p with 1 GPU (Heck you could 4k game on one but you might lose some graphics settings).  If you drop to one GPU you will still have a powerful Editing/Gaming rig that will last for years to come.



Sabaku_no_Maiku said:


> Ok guys, I read throughout all your comments, and I came up with this:
> 
> http://www.amazon.it/registry/wishlist/3KX5SECVD2EOI
> 
> ...



I would say this, in the end going with either graphics card will be easy as pie no matter what.  Its not going to make a difference which manufacturer you go with except on some boards for SLI (But you don't have to worry because the selected boards will all work fine with either, its just in a few rare cases).  I would recommend for your needs an R9 290X because your using Adobe and gaming but thats just my opinion as either would be a great option.

As far as not doing SLI/CFX, nah you won't really suffer much.  You can add it later down the road if you need it, if you go with the top rig minus the second 290X and a monitor you will still have a beast of a rig!

As far as PSU's go:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CGYCNG2/?tag=tec06d-20

Thats a good alternative on Amazon, just as long as you stick with a decent brand and since your going with a high end machine go for at least a silver rated or better then you will be fine.  I would recommend a 1000 for extra power and good room for extra SLI or CFX later on, its just nicer in my book to keep your options flexible and not strain the PSU to much because that can lead to a longer life out of the whole machine.


----------



## ELiTRiGG3R (May 22, 2014)

Just get i7 4790k and a good z97 mobo (if you what to save money...which I don't think you do you can get a slightly lower end chip set with no hit to permance and all the features..get a solid GPU from cosiar or sea sonic 750-800w suggest tx series and GPU get nvidia..far better frame times and physX and nvidia iss also supporting PC now..suggest  780ti for your budget and definitely get 256gb ssd and 3-4 tb HDD WD black..you can basically have anything you want but in CPU anything over i5 current gen is over kill for gaming and 770 is enough for most people


----------



## Potatoking (May 22, 2014)

TRIGG3RHAPPY said:


> Just get i7 4930k and a good z97 mobo



You know those are different sockets right....


----------



## ELiTRiGG3R (May 22, 2014)

Oops typo


Potatoking said:


> You know those are different sockets right....


----------



## M0rt (May 22, 2014)

OP, you are burning $450 that could be allocated towards a 1440p display or second GPU by going with X79.

You don't need an H100i either.

Definitely grab the EVGA G2 1000w that Ryder recommended, but only if you intend to run 2 GPU's. Otherwise, it's just wasted money.


----------



## Sabaku_no_Maiku (May 26, 2014)

M0rt said:


> OP, you are burning $450 that could be allocated towards a 1440p display or second GPU by going with X79.
> 
> You don't need an H100i either.
> 
> Definitely grab the EVGA G2 1000w that Ryder recommended, but only if you intend to run 2 GPU's. Otherwise, it's just wasted money.



I would really like to save money, but I'm pretty sure I NEED the H100i, I prefer to be sure, and safe.

Guys, we're almost there, I'm going to start buying pieces soon. :]

Is this a good R290? http://www.amazon.it/Sapphire-TRI-X...e=UTF8&qid=1401110818&sr=8-1&keywords=R9+290X 

I think I'll go with Radeon this time.

So, this is now my machine: http://www.amazon.it/registry/wishlist/3KX5SECVD2EOI
How could I remove the X79? I'd love to hear your thoughts, thank you very very much.


----------



## LaytonJnr (May 26, 2014)

Sabaku_no_Maiku said:


> How could I remove the X79? I'd love to hear your thoughts, thank you very very much.



What a lot of people are suggesting is getting an i7 4770K & Z87 or if you wait for the Haswell refresh, i7 4790K & Z97 combo. 

Layton


----------



## Sabaku_no_Maiku (May 26, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> What a lot of people are suggesting is getting an i7 4770K & Z87 or if you wait for the Haswell refresh, i7 4790K & Z97 combo.
> 
> Layton



Is there any idea of the release date? I see "May 11", but I'm probably searching the wrong infos.


----------



## LaytonJnr (May 26, 2014)

Sabaku_no_Maiku said:


> Is there any idea of the release date? I see "May 11", but I'm probably searching the wrong infos.



The unlocked (K-series) Devil's Canyon processors are probably going to be released sometime during June/July 2014, but I am yet to find an exact, official release date.

Layton


----------



## Sabaku_no_Maiku (May 26, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> The unlocked (K-series) Devil's Canyon processors are probably going to be released sometime during June/July 2014, but I am yet to find an exact, official release date.
> 
> Layton



Now, not to put chaos in the discussion (I think it's the best to take it clean), since I do indeed need to change machine BUT I won't be able to build another for a very long time, is there any SERIOUS, useful consequence in waiting for _THAT_ processor in your opinion?


----------



## GhostRyder (May 26, 2014)

Sabaku_no_Maiku said:


> Now, not to put chaos in the discussion (I think it's the best to take it clean), since I do indeed need to change machine BUT I won't be able to build another for a very long time, is there any SERIOUS, useful consequence in waiting for _THAT_ processor in your opinion?


If you want the better overclockability, then yes you will gain a lot more performance and a higher level of clocking on that chip versus an i7 4770k.


----------



## BigBoi (May 26, 2014)

Sabaku_no_Maiku said:


> Now, not to put chaos in the discussion (I think it's the best to take it clean), since I do indeed need to change machine BUT I won't be able to build another for a very long time, is there any SERIOUS, useful consequence in waiting for _THAT_ processor in your opinion?



Just think about running on 4.0ghz stock!!!!!!


----------



## Sabaku_no_Maiku (May 27, 2014)

BigBoi said:


> Just think about running on 4.0ghz stock!!!!!!





GhostRyder said:


> If you want the better overclockability, then yes you will gain a lot more performance and a higher level of clocking on that chip versus an i7 4770k.



But then again the i7-4930K should be better overall, does it?

About the RAM.. What would be better?

2x8 or 1x16?

http://www.amazon.it/Corsair-16GB-D...2935&sr=1-1&keywords=Corsair+2+x+16GB+1866MHz

http://www.amazon.it/Corsair-8GB-18...2935&sr=1-2&keywords=Corsair+2+x+16GB+1866MHz

The PSU seems to be not avaiable anymore (http://www.amazon.it/EVGA-Supernova...TF8&colid=3KX5SECVD2EOI&coliid=I2W9SQP67FGYT0)

Is there a good replacement?

_Thank you_, as always.


----------



## GhostRyder (May 27, 2014)

Sabaku_no_Maiku said:


> But then again the i7-4930K should be better overall, does it?
> 
> About the RAM.. What would be better?
> 
> ...


In order:
Yes, but that is because instead of a 4 core 8 thread (i7 4770k or i7 4790k) the i7 4930k is a 6 core 12 thread processor so you will reap the benefits of highly threaded work loads (IE Video Editing in adobe loves this).  However the i7 4770k and 4790k are based on the haswell architecture while the 4930k is based on the ivy-bridge architecture which means in terms of single threaded performance clock for clock, you might see a performance difference of 5%- 10% in some apps.  But at the end of the day, the 4930k performs just as well in terms of gaming (In fact better in cases of highly threaded games) and will offer a higher performance in heavy threaded work loads.

As for ram, that would depend on the chip you end up buying.  If you grab the X79, I would recommend getting 4 sticks to take advantage of the Quad channel memory controller on the 4930k and affiliated chipset so something like 4x4gb.  If you just get a 4770k or 4790k, I would get 2x8gb sticks to take advantage of dual channel memory as it would offer more performance than a single stick.

Well as far as the PSU goes, if your only getting one GPU I recommend grabbing this PSU.

http://www.amazon.it/Corsair-RM750-...F8&qid=1401203596&sr=1-1&keywords=750watt+PSU
Still overkill, but will be a good a long lasting gold rated PSU.

Or if you want to have a bit extra in case you do 2 or more GPU's

http://www.amazon.it/Corsair-RM1000...8&qid=1401203885&sr=1-1&keywords=1000watt+PSU

Those would be good gold rated PSU's for any high performance build, the Seasonic's are also good at the same power level so you can swap them if you prefer but I just tend to put corsair for the price point I was seeing.


----------



## LaytonJnr (May 27, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> Those would be good gold rated PSU's for any high performance build, the Seasonic's are also good at the same power level so you can swap them if you prefer but I just tend to put corsair for the price point I was seeing.



I would always recommend Seasonic power supplies, but looking at the pricing from Amazon.it, I would agree that a Corsair RM is perhaps better value at this budget. About ~30 euro more for the G-750, and about ~50 euro more for the X-750. There could be argument that they are better power supplies, but the Corsair one is a very solid unit, and I would say is close enough to the Seasonic units.

Layton


----------



## Sabaku_no_Maiku (May 28, 2014)

Ok guys. Ok, _we really ARE almost there_. I'm going to buy the hardware in about a week.

So basically this (seasonic 1000, 260€) PSU
is of course better than this Corsair one.

...But by how much? I surely _do NOT_ want to go cheap on THAT part of my tower, it's nothing to play a joke on! I do not understand why this 1050X is cheaper then. Is it worse, somehow? Gosh, I hope to be able to get this knowledge by myself soon enough. 

*This* is my final setup for now: http://www.amazon.it/registry/wishlist/3KX5SECVD2EOI 

I will get then 8x4 RAMs.

I miss the PSU, the OS (W7 Ultimate?) and an optical drive (any idea?).

Am I missing anything else? Thank you!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 28, 2014)

I really like what you have picked out Sabaku, except for one, that 1000 watt PSU. You don't need that much. I suggest dropping it back to around 650-750 watts. Definitely go Seasonic, Corsair, and even look at XFX (Seasonic makes all XFX brand PSUs).

For the OS, I prefer Win 7.

For your optical drive, just get a inexpensive HP or LG DVD/RW drive. Most software today is obtained by download instead of DVD/CD these days.


----------



## ne6togadno (May 28, 2014)

1050 is gold rated
1000 is platinum rated.
platinum rated are more efficient then gold rated


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 28, 2014)

ne6togadno said:


> 1050 is gold rated
> 1000 is platinum rated.
> platinum rated are more efficient then gold rated



but he does not need that much wattage. Sabaku, look at my system specs. That XFX power supply I have has been in my 3930k/GTX 780 ti system and had zero issues running that system at FULL load.


----------



## LaytonJnr (May 28, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> but he does not need that much wattage. Sabaku, look at my system specs. That XFX power supply I have has been in my 3930k/GTX 780 ti system and had zero issues running that system at FULL load.



I have an XFX 650W XXX Edition, and its a very good power supply. Shame it doesn't have 80+ Gold. But an RM 750W has 80+ Gold, so is perhaps a better choice.

Layton


----------



## ne6togadno (May 28, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> but he does not need that much wattage. Sabaku, look at my system specs. That XFX power supply I have has been in my 3930k/GTX 780 ti system and had zero issues running that system at FULL load.


i am answering to


Sabaku_no_Maiku said:


> ... I do not understand why this 1050X is cheaper then. Is it worse, somehow? ...


i havent comment power size of psu.
however i do agree with you that for only one vga (even 290x) 750w is more then enough. you can do it even with 600-650w if it is good quality psu.



LaytonJnr said:


> I have an XFX 650W XXX Edition, and its a very good power supply. Shame it doesn't have 80+ Gold. But an RM 750W has 80+ Gold, so is perhaps a better choice.
> Layton


manufacturer of rm is cwt. xxx are made from seasonic. if i have to chose between those 2 i would preffer seasonic if price difference is reasonable
rm series are good enough (their score is between 8.7-8.9 in tpu reviews although 1000w isnt reviewd) but there isnt anything impresieve about them.
if psu rating is so important then coolermaster's v series (seasonic made) are better pick then corsair's rm http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/?category=Power Supplies&manufacturer=Cooler Master&pp=25&order=date


----------



## Sabaku_no_Maiku (May 28, 2014)

The main reason is that probably in a year or so I'll buy a second GPU, in that case I'd like to already have a capable PSU to mantain it!


----------



## Vario (May 28, 2014)

Sabaku_no_Maiku said:


> Ok guys. Ok, _we really ARE almost there_. I'm going to buy the hardware in about a week.
> 
> So basically this (seasonic 1000, 260€) PSU
> is of course better than this Corsair one.
> ...



Looks good, but I don't like the CPU cooler choice personally (I own an H100i myself) mostly because its very loud and the performance isn't much better than a much more reliable air cooler like a NHD14/PHTC14DX/SilverArrowSB-E/CryOrigR1 and if you do go with an H100i, you will need different fans or maybe a fan controller with the stock fans, the built in corsair i link fan controller is horrible.  The stock fans on it are very powerful but very noisy.  You can undervolt them with a discrete 5.25 bay fan controller instead of the onboard i link fan controller, I recommend the NZXT Sentry Mesh from my own experience with H100i + Sentry Mesh. The stock corsair fans are 4 pin so you have to clip off a bit of plastic on the ends of the 3 pin Sentry Mesh if you go that route or get a 3 pin to 4 pin.  You always have to wonder if the pump could fail while you are out doing stuff too, leaving the system to overheat.  My H100i pump (used a stethoscope on it to make sure that was the cause) makes rattle noises when I turn the case sideways which creeped me out so I went with a air cooler.

You are getting multiple Corsair ram kits, correct?  I'd get a low profile ram kit myself but it won't matter much unless you are air cooling (lower profile fits under air cooler better).

Any of those power supplies is fine.  Platinum is more efficient than Gold rated power supplies. Efficiency is producing DC power output to the system relative to AC power input/draw from the wall.  Gold is plenty for you.  I don't see any downside to buying a bigger capacity power supply, its more likely to be useful than a more expensive motherboard anyway.


----------



## GhostRyder (May 28, 2014)

Sabaku_no_Maiku said:


> Ok guys. Ok, _we really ARE almost there_. I'm going to buy the hardware in about a week.
> 
> So basically this (seasonic 1000, 260€) PSU
> is of course better than this Corsair one.
> ...


Looks good, as far as the PSU, if you want to spend on it go for the platinum especially if you plan on adding a second in a year.  Gold is just fine as well, I have a Rosewill Lightning 1300watt Gold Rated PSU and it is a very nice PSU.  But the higher the efficiency, the better the PSU is overall so just look at it that way especially comes down to if your running the PSU close to that power rating but in this case even with 2 overclocked 290X's and an overclocked 4930k a Gold would do just fine so it just comes down to if you want to spend that little extra.

Love the setup, you should be more than happy with it!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 29, 2014)

Sabaku_no_Maiku said:


> The main reason is that probably in a year or so I'll buy a second GPU, in that case I'd like to already have a capable PSU to mantain it!



in that case, I approve of the 1050 watt PSU.



Vario said:


> Looks good, but I don't like the CPU cooler choice personally (I own an H100i myself) mostly because its very loud and the performance isn't much better than a much more reliable air cooler like a NHD14/PHTC14DX/SilverArrowSB-E/CryOrigR1 and if you do go with an H100i, you will need different fans or maybe a fan controller with the stock fans, the built in corsair i link fan controller is horrible.  The stock fans on it are very powerful but very noisy.  You can undervolt them with a discrete 5.25 bay fan controller instead of the onboard i link fan controller, I recommend the NZXT Sentry Mesh from my own experience with H100i + Sentry Mesh. The stock corsair fans are 4 pin so you have to clip off a bit of plastic on the ends of the 3 pin Sentry Mesh if you go that route or get a 3 pin to 4 pin.  You always have to wonder if the pump could fail while you are out doing stuff too, leaving the system to overheat.  My H100i pump (used a stethoscope on it to make sure that was the cause) makes rattle noises when I turn the case sideways which creeped me out so I went with a air cooler.



My experience with the Corsair H series coolers is about the same. I had a H60 with an additional fan for a push/pull config, and in about a year's time, the pump starting making a awful noise. Replaced it with a NH D14 and my temps are a little better and the silence is back. Stick with a high quality heatsink like the Noctua  NH D14


----------



## OneMoar (May 30, 2014)

get a higher end core i5 or i7 16GB of whatever is cheap ram a SSD is a must and a high capacity mech hard drive for storage
you don't need ultra fast ram at all a 1600 or 1866 kit will be fine
you don't need 32GB of ram 16 will do(not all versions of windows support 32GB)
you don't need a 12 x79 monster core cpu a i5 or i7 will do
a quality SSD will make ALL the difference in video encode performance as storage is the primary bottle neck you aren't gonna break it by thrashing it for weeks or days on end they are quite durable
gimme 10m and ill build it on newegg and mail you the parts list


----------



## OneMoar (May 30, 2014)

here you go one beast system top of z line order made all thats needed is your wallet
http://cl.ly/VnrJ/beastsystem.pdf
specs
gigabyte GA-Z97X-SLI Socket 1150 Z97 motherboard
core i7 4770K
16GB DDR3 1600
2 WD black edtion 1TB hard drives
1 240GB intel MLC SSD
1 GTX 780
1 evga 850W supernova psu
1. h100i AIO water cooling unit for the cpu
1. coolermaster haf X case
1. extra 120mm fan
1ASUS 23inch IPS MONTIOR
1. Copy of windows 8.1 pro
1. blueray burner
1. dvd burner
1.keyboard and 1 mouse
total $2,429.42+shipping
ofc some of it is optional
you don't need a LGA2011 chip they are a waste of money they really don't clock all that much better and they use a TON of power and produce a lot of heat memory speed doesn't really matter on intel chips as they have awesome memory bandwidth no matter what kit of ram you use a slightly OC'd 4770k will do more then you will ever need it to BELIEVE IT
You don't need a 1000W psu either the 850W unit will more then happily power two 780's AND the OC'd 4770 total system draw from the wall should be no more then ~500W if that 
http://www.tweaktown.com/tweakipedi...290x-cf-power-consumption-showdown/index.html


----------



## Sabaku_no_Maiku (May 30, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> here you go one beast system top of z line order made all thats needed is your wallet
> http://cl.ly/VnrJ/beastsystem.pdf
> specs
> gigabyte GA-Z97X-SLI Socket 1150 Z97 motherboard
> ...



Technically I know that I should NEVER encode on the SSD, they are quite "breakable" and with a limited life, so I think I'd render on the HDD and then put the OS and games on the Solid.


----------



## OneMoar (May 30, 2014)

Sabaku_no_Maiku said:


> Technically I know that I should NEVER encode on the SSD, they are quite "breakable" and with a limited life, so I think I'd render on the HDD and then put the OS and games on the Solid.


where did you hear a silly idea like that ?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 30, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> where did you hear a silly idea like that ?



 Actually I've heard the same thing several times. Excessive reads/writes will shorten the life of a SSD.


----------



## OneMoar (May 30, 2014)

yes and no: ssds have a finite limit to how many times a chip can be written to
http://techreport.com/review/25889/the-ssd-endurance-experiment-500tb-update
http://techreport.com/review/26058/the-ssd-endurance-experiment-data-retention-after-600tb
keep in mind some of those drives are old and aren't nearly as effient with writes as the new ones and are showing no issues even after 500TB of data was written and read back consecutively -840 witch is a TLC and not a MLC drive
its a non-issue you could thrash that intel 530 all day and all night for 3 years and not see a problem try that with a mechanical drive You try and run 500TB(SUSTAINED READBACK/WRITE) though any consumer grade mech hdd and you will be in the market for a new hdd
thrashing a mechanical drive is a sure fire way to kill it


----------



## Jetster (May 30, 2014)

Its fine to encode on an SSD. Actually is the only way to IMO. Its like butter. Sure its additional writes but it will still should out last a platter. Keep it in a drawer and it will last forever


----------



## Shambles1980 (May 30, 2014)

a good thing about ssd is you shouldn't lose your data when it finally says "i cant write any more" it should just not let you write to it, but reading from it should still be possible. so thats better than mechanical drives too. the only reason i dont use SSD is because i am super cheap, and the only ssd drives within the price im willing to pay for one are 20gb. and 20gh isnt any where near enough for me to even think about using one. 
i would want atleast 256gb ssd for my os drive. and for storage we are talking multiple tb's so im still on mechanical, even though for storage SSD should last longer the things are just a bit to expensive still.


----------



## Sabaku_no_Maiku (May 30, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> yes and no: ssds have a finite limit to how many times a chip can be written to
> http://techreport.com/review/25889/the-ssd-endurance-experiment-500tb-update
> http://techreport.com/review/26058/the-ssd-endurance-experiment-data-retention-after-600tb
> keep in mind some of those drives are old and aren't nearly as effient with writes as the new ones and are showing no issues even after 500TB of data was written and read back consecutively -840 witch is a TLC and not a MLC drive
> ...



Sorry, english not being my first language didn't help me here. I usually don't have problems at all understanding but since we're talking about technical issues I'd love to hear some clarifications. :]

"thrashing a mechanical drive is a sure fire way to kill it"?


----------



## OneMoar (May 30, 2014)

Sabaku_no_Maiku said:


> Sorry, english not being my first language didn't help me here. I usually don't have problems at all understanding but since we're talking about technical issues I'd love to hear some clarifications. :]
> 
> "thrashing a mechanical drive is a sure fire way to kill it"?


tharashing refers to consistent seek read/write operations it puts the most stress on the drive  if the HDD light is blinking really fast thats thrashing you have probably seen it or heard it particularly on drives with a lot of fragmentation or a disk approaching 95% capacity
the noise is generally from the read write heads moving in long strokes back and forth allocating data to available physical space on the platters


----------



## Sabaku_no_Maiku (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks, really. I opened a new thread to end the discussion in a clearer way, if you're willing to help me with these final steps.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/finalizing-a-high-end-gaming-editing-tower.201482/


----------

